# A simple chase



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thisis just a simple chase another plumber and myself installed the piping on yesterday. Go ahead pick it apart!:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice job, I like how the flush valves are in the chase to prevent vandalism and other damage.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Very nice and clean! But is the vent for the urinal cut off?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Nice job, I like how the flush valves are in the chase to prevent vandalism and other damage.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yeah I forgot to mention it's a restroom out smack in the middle of a 1400 acre park. I am pretty sure the building was outhouses at one time. There was no electric only water to the building. There is 3 lightbulbs in the building all wired up with switches then when they found out what it would cost for electric to it they decided against it! Either way the seclusion is the reason for the vandal proofing!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Are they just IR plates on the other side of the wall?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Very nice and clean! But is the vent for the urinal cut off?


No sir bottom pic middle fixture. You might be seeing the split ring?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Are they just IR plates on the other side of the wall?


No they are push button. No electric for the infrared transformers.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My bad. Thought I saw 2- 90s on my phone. Had to check pc. 

Looks real good!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice to see one that you can actually get into. Most of them are too narrow after the plumbing is installed.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nice to see one that you can actually get into. Most of them are too narrow after the plumbing is installed.


LOL no specs it was a gutted room with no walls and they told us to lay it out. Well you see what we did you could park a riding mower in that chase!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

> first pic's too fuzzy...

> chase is too big...

> Block looks plain...

> Chase is simple...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> LOL no specs it was a gutted room with no walls and they told us to lay it out. Well you see what we did you could park a riding mower in that chase!


 Slayed it and the mower too! The owner could still rent it out ! Nice job!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You are aware the next chase job you do is gonna suck, just because this one had so much room. I call it Plumbing Karma.

Looks good BTW.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work.. I like the fact no one can mess with the flushvalves..


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Not enough hangers on the pvc for my code.

Plastic (PVC and ABS) pipe (1½ inches or less) -- three-foot intervals, (two inches or over) --- four-foot intervals,

You said pick it apart:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TOTO flushometers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> TOTO flushometers?


Their concealed EcoPower models would have been perfect in this application... :thumbup:

http://www.totousa.com/Green/Products/EcoPowerFlushValves.aspx


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

They are sloan concealed flushometers model 154 iirc. Took almost 2 months to get for whatever reason?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nice to see one that you can actually get into. Most of them are too narrow after the plumbing is installed.


I'm seriously suffering from chase envy. In thirty years I've never even seen a chase with that much room to work :no:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the work, clean, I love the concealed sloan valves.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Clean clean clean


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No clean outs?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> No clean outs?


Cleanouts are vastly overrated...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Still required. He said pick it apart. Another thing is there's no christy tape on the copper pipe. The hangers are copper plated, not copper and can still cause corrosion.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I was jokin son.... :laughing:
Ya oughta know me better n that...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> No clean outs?


I nearly pointed out the same thing, but with a chase like that anyone can cut in a C.O. as needed when it comes up :thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where you tied ur vents to the 3 or 4. Why not use a 3x2x2. San tee before useing a bell reducer? And where's the purple primer??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The clean out is on the roof.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> The clean out is on the roof.


Ha, ha!:laughing:

Unfortunately even our more simian brethren would be forced to cut in a clean-out on this one...auto-vented


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Cleanouts are vastly overrated...


 
That big plug sticking out of the floor is a clean out.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nice to see one that you can actually get into. Most of them are too narrow after the plumbing is installed.


Seriously, this could be considered a mechanical room.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The c/o is in the floor behind where the water service enters! Purple primer is not equired here THANK GOD! Christy tape?? Not required either whatever it is?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think he means mil wrap tape or PVC tape. He is saying that the copper plating will where off and cause electrolysis Like this!! Looms good tho. But the San tee for the revent wouldn't pass here


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he means mil wrap tape or PVC tape. He is saying that the copper plating will where off and cause electrolysis Like this!! Looms good tho. But the San tee for the revent wouldn't pass here


He didn't meet the cross sectional requirements.

Sure, he went through the roof with a 3", but the way he went about it wouldn't meet the requirements here on the Left Coast.

Combining the two 2" vents with a 3x2 san-tee and a bushing would have fulfilled that requirement.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh!...so that's not an auto vent above the 2" santee? :blink:

If that's two 2" vents increasing to 3" stack then, yes...Tex Mex is correct: wouldn't fly around here. As the cat says...3x2 bushed and up.

But I suppose it really doesn't matter what our inspectors want :no:, only what Deerslayer's want, heh :yes:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The 2" san t is fine. Here (OH) your vent needs to be half size of the sewer and that is a full size vent. The only reason to upsize through the roof is for frost protection. Now across the river on the KY side it would not work IIRC one of the fixtures would have to vent full size 4" through the roof and the others could tie in accordingly. I have to keep 3 different state codebooks in mind plus inspectors POV as we plumb in IN, OH, KY so it changes for us often. OH removed the full size vtr a few years back.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yuck. You have a license in all those states?? The vent will work just fine. Just saying it isnt to my code


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yuck. You have a license in all those states?? The vent will work just fine. Just saying it isnt to my code


Yes I have to carry a KY, IN, Cincinnatti, Hamilton, Middletown as well as Ohio backflow and UA medgas installer.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's a lot of tests!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's a lot of tests!!


LOL I Also have Firefighter 1-2, Fire Instructor 1-2-3, Fire Officer Strategy and Tactics, Emergency Vehicle Ops Instructor and Emergency Medical Technician, just as a hobby to help my community. I spend 80+ hours a year in continuing ed between plumbing and volunteer firefighting


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> LOL I Also have Firefighter 1-2, Fire Instructor 1-2-3, Fire Officer Strategy and Tactics, Emergency Vehicle Ops Instructor and Emergency Medical Technician, just as a hobby to help my community. I spend 80+ hours a year in continuing ed between plumbing and volunteer firefighting


That's dam cool. You live in a rural area?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't offset a vent below flood level (urinal I think?) here. Other than that it looks nice. If you have a key, I'd think about renting it out.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is a 45 considered an offset. We just can't use 90's on vents below flood level.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Can't offset a vent below flood level (urinal I think?) here. Other than that it looks nice. If you have a key, I'd think about renting it out.


Its 2 -45s. I had to look at it on the big screen.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here a vent must "run vertically" to 6" above the flood level rim of the fixture. "Vertically" is defined 45 degrees or more from a horizontal line according to our code.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me definitely needs the tape around copper


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

So you guys are telling me that when I was taught not to offset at all until 6" above the flood level, I was taught wrong?

This could have saved a lot of work over the years:blink:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> So you guys are telling me that when I was taught not to offset at all until 6" above the flood level, I was taught wrong?
> 
> This could have saved a lot of work over the years:blink:


That's how I was taught.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Plumbing/PDFs/Chapter 9 - Vents.pdf

What's your take on 905.4? Vertical means vertical, right?

Maybe I was taught right afterall.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice to see split rings again. Supply houses here never heard of them.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Plumbing/PDFs/Chapter%209%20-%20Vents.pdf
> 
> What's your take on 905.4? Vertical means vertical, right?
> 
> Maybe I was taught right afterall.


Basically doesn't matter how you get it there but as long as the vent is 6" above flood level...that's how I was taught


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Plumbing/PDFs/Chapter%209%20-%20Vents.pdf
> 
> What's your take on 905.4? Vertical means vertical, right?
> 
> Maybe I was taught right afterall.


If you have a horizontal pipe then offset 45 deg and offset back to horizontal. Its all considered horizontal pipe. Likewise, vertical to 45 to vertical is all considered vertical. Even the 45 deg. That's what I remember.
I did work with a guy who would insist on like a 12 in min above tee before offsetting 45 deg but I never found that in code book.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is the definition of vertical in our code book YMMV







I am curious how many people out there just do it the way they are taught and never question if other methods are available!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Here is the definition of vertical in our code book YMMV
> 
> I am curious how many people out there just do it the way they are taught and never question if other methods are available!


Definition is the same according to OBC Sec 7. 45° piping is considered to be nominally vertical, and sized as such.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I am curious how many people out there just do it the way they are taught and never question if other methods are available!


 
I thought I weeded out most of this type of situation, but I'm guilty of not questioning.

I remember the boss saying "it doesn't matter why so much, just do it".

I may have drove him to that by asking why so much when I was young.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is a 45 considered an offset. We just can't use 90's on vents below flood level.


We can use 90's to go horizontal below the flood rim if there is no other way to do it (kitchen sinks on exterior walls with windows at counter top height in particular). But we have to treat it as a drain and use drainage fittings and grade it -- Long sweep 90's in vertical to horizontal transitions and medium sweep 90's in horizontal to vertical transitions.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> I thought I weeded out most of this type of situation, but I'm guilty of not questioning.
> 
> I remember the boss saying "it doesn't matter why so much, just do it".
> 
> I may have drove him to that by asking why so much when I was young.


 I find myself still doing things the way I was trained w/out questioning the 'WHY'. Bad habit -- Especially when you're trying to explain to the GC why it has to be done a certain way.

The GC asked me why I had to run 3 separate drains for a shower steamer today (T&P, Pan Drain & Auto Flush) -- I struggled trying to explain to him the rationale behind not combining the 3 drains. I know I made myself look like an idiot today. I've been doing this long enough, I should know this shiot backwards and forwards.

Anyway, I left the the job today embarrassed and feeling about three feet tall for not fully understanding why I have to do some things a certain way.

Humiliating, and I have no one but myself to blame.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I make it a habit of arming myself with the code anytime I know a inspector will challenge something. Then after they say you are right they usually say BUT do it this way because it's what I wanna see! Yes sir now let's do lunch!:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I make it a habit of arming myself with the code anytime I know a inspector will challenge something. Then after they say you are right they usually say BUT do it this way because it's what I wanna see! Yes sir now let's do lunch!:yes:


 The authority having jurisdiction always wins! The inspector is always right even when he is not! lol:thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

^dislike


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> The authority having jurisdiction always wins! The inspector is always right even when he is not! lol:thumbup:


No ... you just have to have the balls to call him out on it


----------

